# URGENT HELP NEEDED | RSMS subclass 187 refused | Can I change the employer now?



## Minzi (Mar 6, 2014)

One of my relative applied for RSMS subclass 187 but unfortunately it got rejected. The reason for refusal being "Since neither subregulation 5.19(3) nor subregulation 5.19(4) have been met, I therefore refuse this nomination."

In short, the employer doesn't require people as much as he has nominated.
Just want to know here if at this stage, can they change the employer/Nominee?

Has someone gone through same scenario before?
Please help!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

There are various options. If the nomination was not righteously refused, the employer may appeal the refusal

OR

the employer may rectify whatever caused the refusal (if it can be rectified, it's hard to judge of course with that much detail)

OR

seek a new employer to nominate you


----------



## Minzi (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow thank you so much for the promt reply A2Z. May I know at what stage I can change employer?

After I apply for MRT? As I feel first I should try to rectify with more proofs with same employer.
In case that doesn't work, I can ask for employer change.
Am I right?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Minzi said:


> Wow thank you so much for the promt reply A2Z. May I know at what stage I can change employer?
> 
> After I apply for MRT? As I feel first I should try to rectify with more proofs with same employer.
> In case that doesn't work, I can ask for employer change.
> Am I right?


The employer has to apply to the AAT, not you ..... 

You can apply in parallel for another employer's nomination as well. Depends on how you want to proceed


----------



## Minzi (Mar 6, 2014)

May I please have your direct contact number? so that we can discuss this ?


----------

